# [GUIDE] How to change APN for mobile data on Kyocera Brigadier



## Obsy (Jan 25, 2015)

This guide it will show how to change APN on Kyocera Brigadier and get rid of Verizon Bloatware.
This is for those who use Brigadier in other network (country ) than Verizon USA.
This tutorial is for Windows only. (because drivers and Debloater software)

1. Go to _*Settings *_then scroll down to _*"About phone"* _ and  then down to _*"Build number"*_. Click on the item _*7 times* _in a row. This will say _*Now you are a Developer*._
2 Open the _*"Developer Options"*_ and mark *"USB debugging"*.
3. First make sure you have installed correctly the drivers for Kyocera Brigadier and your computer sees properly the phone.
              You can install drivers from here 
4. Connect the phone and select_* Media Sync Mode*_. (now the computer must see your E6782). Cancel the installation of Verizon software.
5. Go here  to download and install _*Debloater*_. (skip warnings of your windows or antivirus) 
6. Open Debloater (your phone still connected to computer) (make sure the phone is connected before open Debloater)
7. In up left corner you have "*Read Device Packages*" - press it, (t will read the processes of your phone)
8. Check the apps (first column) or processes (second column) that you don´t want to use.
               Search for qualcomm and check _ *qcrilmsgtunnel.apk*_ alias _*com.qualcomm.qcrilmsgtunnel* _(this is what block the editing of APN)
               I checked all Amazon, Nhl, all Verizon except_ *VZWService*_ (it will mess the programmable button and every time you open the phone it will ask for program it)
9. When you finish  to mark click Apply and wait for Debloater block all services. 
10. Disconnect your phone and go to *Settings > More > Mobile Networks > Access Point Names* and you will see in right corner a plus. Click it and introduce your Network provider settings and save.
               Usually on *name *put whatever you want, on *APN *put *net *and *APN type* put *default* but you can check on provider's website for manual settings.
11. Check on mobile data, close Wi-Fi and verify if you have mobile internet.
12. Restart the phone and then go back and verify if you can edit again APN. (if not, repeat steps 6-10)

_*GOOD LUCK!*_


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 27, 2015)

*How To Change APN For Mobile Data On Kyocera Brigadier*

Nice job, thank you!  So, who is going to be the first to try this on AT&T or T-Mobile in the United States?


----------



## red_hot_icaro (Feb 6, 2015)

*PROBLEM!*



Obsy said:


> This guide it will show how to change APN on Kyocera Brigadier and get rid of Verizon Bloatware.
> This is for those who use Brigadier in other network (country ) than Verizon USA.
> This tutorial is for Windows only. (because drivers and Debloater software)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!!

I've tried on my kyocera brigadier,installing usb driver for windows 7 64-bit,installed debloader (v3.15) and skipped the installation of Verizon software.
Usb debug mode and windows mediasync enabled.
I opened Debloader and the phone was correctly recognised by the program (2 green dot but not the one for the brigadier rooted naturally).
The problem is that when I click on the button that says "Read Device packages",it doesn't read anything! It is stuck on "processing 0 files..." and nothing else happens!!

Someone has had more luck than me? 

thank you!!

P.S: mine is an Italian provider "Wind" and the proper apn is "internet.wind"


----------



## Obsy (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry te hear this... Usually, all people who I spoke did it right and it always works. So I belive it's a problem with your software... Normally it should work. Try to uninstall and reinstall the software and the drivers... But if you say you see 2 greens circles idk what happens... 

Sent from my E6782 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JulesWnfld (Feb 8, 2015)

*How to get Kyocera DuraScout in RO*

Hi Obsy,
Can you please help me with some information on this phone, which version to get, from where and if it fully works in Romania. I am not really knowledgeable with phones...

1. Is the US Verizon version of e6782 (they call it Brigadier) capable of GSM connection?
2. There is a version for US small provider BlueGrass, do you know if this is the same as Verizon? of different is some way?
3. On Kyocera site there is also a version called DuraScout, is it the same as Brigadier? What I could understand is that Brigadier might be the CDMA version, and DuraScout the GSM version. Do you have an idea if this is so or not?
4. If we can change the APN in Romania to work on Orange, does it fully work? I mean LTE speed and HSDPA?
Do all other functions work?
5. Is The Verizon version locked in some other way than APN? 

Thank you very much for your answer.

PS: I wrote in english because I see this is an english forum.


----------



## Obsy (Feb 8, 2015)

HI! Yes it's an international forum so usually English it's a must.
I will merge 1,2,3 questions and 4 with 5, so: 
First, about Brigadier from Bluegrass idk to much things about frequency but I guess it's identically. 
Between Brigadier and Durascout I always choose Brigadier because of Sapphire screen and dedicated camera button. What I don't like is the back of phone. 
Second, the Brigadier works very well in Romania. (I'm on Orange too) It won't work LTE but HSPA+. I have a friend which said he could make 4G work (he did it on Hydro Life) but it must root. 
Until we can make root there is some Verizon services who I can't stop but I don't bother anymore coz my interest was mobile data.
In the Bluegrass version I think exist much less bloatware but it's a little expensive... 
Send me a message with your telephone number to discuss more. 

Sent from my E6782 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Obsy (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry, I made a mistake... A confusion between Durascout and Duraforce... So Durascout is identically with Brigadier the only difference is branding (Verizon vs Kyocera). Duraforce from AT&T is the one without Sapphire screen and camera button 

Sent from my E6782 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jim1348 (Feb 20, 2015)

*How To Change APN For Mobile Data On Kyocera Brigadier*

I got a Kyocera Brigadier today and made the change to allow APN changes.  Then I tried a T-Mobile SIM card, but I get only data, no phone calls or texts.  Does anybody know what I should try next?


----------



## Obsy (Feb 20, 2015)

Curious because normally we can do calls and sms but no data.... Only if u get a coded phone by Verizon and the things are a little complicated. From where you get the phone and how much? 

Sent from my E6782 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jim1348 (Feb 27, 2015)

*How To Change APN For Mobile Data On Kyocera Brigadier*

I downloaded Debloater last night and made the change to allow access to the APN Settings.  At the risk of pointing out the obvious, not all cables are created equally.  The first micro USB cable appeared to connect to the Brigadier, but I could connect with that software.  I tried a different micro USB cable and suddenly Debloater was able to connect with the Brigadier and I made the update.  So, just in case anybody here has similar problems communicating wiht the phone, give some thought to trying a different sync cable!


----------



## Jim1348 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Are All T-Mobile Nano SIM Cards Created Equally?*

As posted above, is there more than one type of T-Mobile nano SIM card? Here is why I ask. Recently I bought a Kyocera Brigadier.

-It phone works great with a Verizon nano SIM card.

-I unlocked it with Bebloater software to allow the APN settings to be changed.

-The phone works great with an AT&T SIM card.

-Today I stopped at a T-Mobile store, they removed a nano SIM card from an Apple iPhone 6 and the Kyocera Brigadier worked great.

-Later I stopped at a different T-Mobile store, activated a brand new nano SIM card and the Brigadier Kyocera turns off and on constantly with that SIM card.

So, I am just wondering why the Brigadier would work fine with SIM card that was already activated, but not with a new activation?


----------



## red_hot_icaro (Mar 1, 2015)

Obsy said:


> Sorry te hear this... Usually, all people who I spoke did it right and it always works. So I belive it's a problem with your software... Normally it should work. Try to uninstall and reinstall the software and the drivers... But if you say you see 2 greens circles idk what happens...
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I got it! Maybe some bugs in the installation. The "only" thing remaining is root it. Waiting as everyone...

Sent from my E6782 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## quizler (Mar 30, 2015)

Great! Thanks so much, now data is fine. 
I an in NZ, with 2Degrees mobile.
Phone worked for voice, but no data. (phone is version 1.102)

2 minor problems:

1) kyocera drivers have extension  .MAN , need to rename to .MSI 
2)Initially the usb debugging permission prompt on the phone was hidden behind some other app or something, so the ADB wasn't connecting.

So I am left with 2 issues:
- powerup FUD message: "This Sim Card is from an Unknown Source"
The fix is supposed to be to freeze the setup wizard, but I have done that from debloater, and I still get the message.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/ver...elp-please-t2815912/post56990094#post56990094

2) Can't do phone update. I suspect I need to get a verizon SIM card to do the update


----------



## Obsy (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome! 

I didn't managed to get rid of the annoying message... 
For update the phone u must have an activated Verizon SIM card
Regards! 

Sent from my E6782 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## quizler (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you think it will work OK from overseas with the verizon card?
Not sure what to get, looking on ebay, there are a confusing plethora of sim cards, many of which seem to be specific to iphone or cdma and so on..... 
-------
On another note here is another Brigagdier peculiarity:
This page:
teckfront.com/enable-home-button-wake-android-kitkat-4-4-phone 

shows KitKat having a setup menu item 
Devices->Buttons->Home Button Wake

On the brigadier this seems to have been replaced with the "Programmable Key" item.
Any ideas to get the default Kit Kat "Buttons" option back again? 
I find the power button wake pretty cack-handed and annoying, and the programmable key is not very responsive.


----------



## Obsy (Mar 31, 2015)

I have the original Verizon SIM card which the phone came with but unfortunately I cannot activate it from my country... No signal... So none of Verizon function work. 
Verizon input a lot of annoying things (software) to Brigadier... I have set the red key to wake up the phone. (you must long press the button) 
I think there is a lot of apps that can remap the buttons but I guess it must root... 

Sent from my E6782 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## quizler (Mar 31, 2015)

If you like, you can post the SIM to my son in USA, and I will get him to take it to a Verizon store, and ask them to activate it. 
Can't really guarantee success  - anything to do with US cellphone companies seems to be problems! But anyway, probably worth the cost of an envelope....

Then he can post it back to me, and I will send it to you.


----------



## Obsy (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for your help but to activate the SIM it is necessary a plan to be paid so I cancelled this idea. 
Regards! 

Sent from my E6782 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## quizler (Apr 1, 2015)

They do seem to have paygo plans, and a $15 load looks like the min. $15 expires in a month, but most countries sims seem to live for 3-12 months without any load.

Todays problem is that there is no audio from my microphone to the person I am calling. My microphone is electrically and acoustically working as there is internal echo i.e. as I speak I can hear an echo coming out of the earpiece, and in speakerphone I can get feedback.
But when I call another phone, they hear nothing.
If I use sound recorder, nothing is recorded either.
Enabling everything I disabled makes no difference......

Do you know if I do a factory reset, will I need a Verizon SIM again to get the phone going? 
Or can I get it working again with a local SIM?


----------



## Obsy (Apr 1, 2015)

You can do factory reset without any SIM, but I think it won't resolve anything... It might be an hardware issue. Better you can write to Kyocera about this problem. I have an annoying delay (the other person can't hear me for 1-2 seconds)  after answering and another problem is a fizzle at every sounds played, even if the phone is on silent. These are software problems... So.. Good luck! 

Sent from my E6782 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Obsy (Jan 25, 2015)

This guide it will show how to change APN on Kyocera Brigadier and get rid of Verizon Bloatware.
This is for those who use Brigadier in other network (country ) than Verizon USA.
This tutorial is for Windows only. (because drivers and Debloater software)

1. Go to _*Settings *_then scroll down to _*"About phone"* _ and  then down to _*"Build number"*_. Click on the item _*7 times* _in a row. This will say _*Now you are a Developer*._
2 Open the _*"Developer Options"*_ and mark *"USB debugging"*.
3. First make sure you have installed correctly the drivers for Kyocera Brigadier and your computer sees properly the phone.
              You can install drivers from here 
4. Connect the phone and select_* Media Sync Mode*_. (now the computer must see your E6782). Cancel the installation of Verizon software.
5. Go here  to download and install _*Debloater*_. (skip warnings of your windows or antivirus) 
6. Open Debloater (your phone still connected to computer) (make sure the phone is connected before open Debloater)
7. In up left corner you have "*Read Device Packages*" - press it, (t will read the processes of your phone)
8. Check the apps (first column) or processes (second column) that you don´t want to use.
               Search for qualcomm and check _ *qcrilmsgtunnel.apk*_ alias _*com.qualcomm.qcrilmsgtunnel* _(this is what block the editing of APN)
               I checked all Amazon, Nhl, all Verizon except_ *VZWService*_ (it will mess the programmable button and every time you open the phone it will ask for program it)
9. When you finish  to mark click Apply and wait for Debloater block all services. 
10. Disconnect your phone and go to *Settings > More > Mobile Networks > Access Point Names* and you will see in right corner a plus. Click it and introduce your Network provider settings and save.
               Usually on *name *put whatever you want, on *APN *put *net *and *APN type* put *default* but you can check on provider's website for manual settings.
11. Check on mobile data, close Wi-Fi and verify if you have mobile internet.
12. Restart the phone and then go back and verify if you can edit again APN. (if not, repeat steps 6-10)

_*GOOD LUCK!*_


----------



## ssjnova (May 2, 2015)

*HTC One M8*

Obsy, I was wondering if the same would work with my phone. I have the Verizon variant of the HTC one m8 and cannot edit apns. Based on your guide, I tried going into titanium backup and uninstalled Qualcomm  but still no luck. Do you know if there is more that needs uninstalled for this to work or is it just that. Furthermore, do you know of a proven way to edit alms on my phone? I've read numerous forums and viewed several videos but haven't found a solution or one that deals specifically with my phone. Also for reference I have android 4.4.4. Any help or guidance is greatly appreciated as I just bought this phone and need mms for work. Thank you.


----------



## Obsy (May 2, 2015)

Did u tried with debloater and didn't work? Just try to block all Verizon services and maybe some HTC... Good luck! 

Sent from my E6782 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Johnson2985 (Jun 2, 2015)

*With com.qualcomm.qcrilmsgtunnel blocked, i cannot make phone calls*

Im going to south korea soon and was trying to unlock the apn, i managed to root it, havent gotten a custom recovery to work yet, but with my verizon sim card in as soon as i disable com.qualcomm.qcrilmsgtunnel, i cannot make phone calls or texts until i re-enable it. 
does anyone know if this will still be the case when i get a sim card in country?


----------



## Obsy (Jun 3, 2015)

In what country u live and what Network operator u are? (u didn´t complete ur profile)
I see 2 situations:
1. U are on Verizon network and the SIM card and phone services are dependent by com.qualcomm.qcrilmsgtunnel
2. U are on different network and when you put Verizon SIM u don´t have signal so u can´t make phone calls...

Anyway, I saw (on different users on forums) Kyocera Brigadier used in many countries on different networks operators so idk why shoudn´t work in South Korea (on GSM network, not CDMA)...


----------



## Haryb0.007 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Will it work for 3G in Spain?*



Obsy said:


> This guide it will show how to change APN on Kyocera Brigadier and get rid of Verizon Bloatware.
> This is for those who use Brigadier in other network (country ) than Verizon USA.
> This tutorial is for Windows only. (because drivers and Debloater software)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I live in Spain and was wondering if this will work to allow the phone to use my 3G Orange sim card as I'm a bit sceptic about if it will work or not.
Thanks


----------



## sotos prince (Jun 9, 2015)

Haryb0.007 said:


> Hi, I live in Spain and was wondering if this will work to allow the phone to use my 3G Orange sim card as I'm a bit sceptic about if it will work or not.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I live in Athens and I am about to buy an "unlocked" verizon 4f LTE "gsm unlocked" so I would like to know if there is a way to make internet work... Thx a lot!


----------



## Obsy (Jun 9, 2015)

To respond both of you, I was in Spain few weeks ago and I had 3G voice and data on Orange network. So in Spain, Greece, Romania, Germany and those other countries the internet should work well if you make the right settings.


----------



## sotos prince (Jun 9, 2015)

Obsy said:


> To respond both of you, I was in Spain few weeks ago and I had 3G voice and data on Orange network. So in Spain, Greece, Romania, Germany and those other countries the internet should work well if you make the right settings.

Click to collapse



Thx a lot for the prompt answer! So what kind of settings are you referring to?


----------



## Obsy (Jun 10, 2015)

I referring to correct network settings (APN-server, ip, domain name...) Most GSM operators make public this settings on their websites.


----------



## kuaciygenak (Jun 24, 2015)

Obsy said:


> This guide it will show how to change APN on Kyocera Brigadier and get rid of Verizon Bloatware.
> This is for those who use Brigadier in other network (country ) than Verizon USA.
> This tutorial is for Windows only. (because drivers and Debloater software)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks bro, your tips helps me a lot. It solved my internet issue but now i have encounter another problem. Whenever i try to make a call the 'operator' keeps telling me 'the number you called is incomplete'. Got any solution bro?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## lrznpl25 (Jul 10, 2015)

*no calls*



Obsy said:


> This guide it will show how to change APN on Kyocera Brigadier and get rid of Verizon Bloatware.
> This is for those who use Brigadier in other network (country ) than Verizon USA.
> This tutorial is for Windows only. (because drivers and Debloater software)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Everything worked , i got mobile data but now i can't make phone calls and send message , btw i can receive them. When i try to call , it come out a window : unfortunately the process com.android.phone has stopped. please help me . i m using my new brigadier from verizon  with another carrier : gosmart (usa)


----------



## Armed Partisan (Jul 13, 2015)

*Select Runtime for Debloater to recognize phone*

Hi Everyone!

   I had no luck getting Debloater or Root Genius to recognize my Kyocera Brigadier to unlock it until I started messing around with other tabs in the developer options. Nothing would work, even with the Kyocera drivers installed on my computer, different USB cables, different ports, uninstalling and reinstalling software, etc. etc.

UNTIL, I found an option in the Developer Options menu called "Select runtime". Mine was set to "Use Dalvik", but on a whim, I set it to "Use ART". I then reset the phone, and low-and-behold, it installed various software updates (which took about 25 minutes) and both  Debloater AND Root Genius work great! I was then able to unlock the phone based on the instructions provided by Obsy.  The phone appears to be otherwise unaffected by this runtime change. 

Hope this helps those of us who have been having connectivity problems.


----------



## grimy55 (Jul 14, 2015)

*Outgoing call/text do not work*

I have a rooted Kyocera Brigadier and a T-Mobile plan.  The trick to unlock APN settings worked pretty well (I've used kingroot instead of debloater), but I have an issue already related by some users. Data (4G LTE) is now blazing fast and I can receive call and text messages. However, I can't make outgoing call/text. Below are some details:

*Outgoing call: *The phone application continuously indicates "CALLING..." but it is stuck there. If this is the first call after a reboot I also have the message "Error while searching for network". Then, I try to tap the "End Call" button but that do not close the phone app. The only way to unfreeze the app is to wait for an incoming call.

*Outgoing text message:* I systematically get the Error "Cause Code 0"

A factory reset do not solve the issue.
I would be very gratefull if a pro could help me.

*[EDIT]* I've created a dedicated thread for that issue for better visibility and archiving. Please, post there if you have inputs.


----------



## vic.prophet (Aug 1, 2015)

who will do a full dump of the new firmware Kyocera Brigadier OS (1.723VZ)?


----------



## vic.prophet (Aug 4, 2015)

there is a dump of the new firmware https://drive.google.com/folderview...ljYlA2RnFvNW5GX3ZOaFJnSUVIaWg3VEE&usp=sharing
and what is posted on your site Kyocera dome http://www.kyoceramobile.com/support/developers/, 
who can do a firmware??


----------



## vic.prophet (Aug 24, 2015)

1. Downloading Android_SDK.
2. Extract Android_SDK.zip the root of drive C: \ (out so C: \ Android_SDK).
3. Downloading of the file header TWRP-recovery, and we put it in a folder with Android_SDK.
4. Downloading my way TWRP-backup, razarhiviruem on the memory card which is then inserted into the phone.
5. Connect powered handset to PC (do not forget to check the adb drivers in Device Manager on the PC and the included USB debugging mode in your phone).
6. Go to the folder Android-SDK and open a Command Prompt window.
7. Check the connection of the team (each team is confirmed by pressing Enter):
adb devices
If everything is OK, it must return the serial number of the phone.
8. Reboot your phone into fastboot-mode command:
adb reboot-bootloader
9. To download TWRP-recovery to your phone, enter the command
fastboot boot twrp_kyocera_e6782_v004.img
10. It is advisable at this stage to make a backup of your firmware by selecting the appropriate TWRP-recovery team.
11. Now you can update your phone by selecting the firmware restoration from backup, and specify a folder
which it was unzipped my backup.
12. Reboot your phone and look at firmware version of the phone.

To update the modem to do the following (similar to Hydro Elite):
Perform 5-8, to connect your phone to the PC in fastboot-mode.
9. Downloading a file modem.7z and razarhiviruem it to your Android_SDK.
10. Enter the command
fastboot devices
and looking back she serial number.
11. Now enter the command
fastboot flash modem modem.img
12. Reboot your phone and check the firmware version of your phone and modem.

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=597313&view=findpost&p=42044512


----------



## TCV007 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Hotspot problem*

Hello,
      I used Debloater as you instructed and it worked like a charm for changing the APN settings on the Brigadier.Thank you for that info.The only problem i am having is with the hotspot not working.When i try to turn it on,it gives me an error of : Couldn't run a subscription check,connect to the internet & try again. Also,with the Debloater software,can i check all of the lines that have Verizon in the name,both in the apk and the section to the right?(Except the one that says VZWService,as was stated earlier?).If worse comes to worse,if i root the phone with the Kingroot app i have read about,would i be able to bypass the phone's regular hotspot ,and download a 3rd party app such as barnacle hotspot/tether,that would work instead?I know it's a lot of questions,but i figured i would ask all of them at once to the experts.Thanks in advance.


----------



## vic.prophet (Aug 24, 2015)

Fastboot

1 Press Volume UP
2 Press the Power
3 Wait for more than 4 seconds
4 Release all buttons and quickly press the Volume Down


----------



## TCV007 (Aug 24, 2015)

vic.prophet said:


> Fastboot
> 
> 1 Press Volume UP
> 2 Press the Power
> ...

Click to collapse



Did the fast reboot,but that doesn't change anything.

The original post i was replying to was the general post from the beginning,regarding the APN settings and the Debloater software.Sorry.


----------



## vic.prophet (Aug 24, 2015)

TCV007 said:


> Did the fast reboot,but that doesn't change anything.
> 
> The original post i was replying to was the general post from the beginning,regarding the APN settings and the Debloater software.Sorry.

Click to collapse



a hint how to update the firmware, if the person did not find the previous threads


----------



## Obsy (Jan 25, 2015)

This guide it will show how to change APN on Kyocera Brigadier and get rid of Verizon Bloatware.
This is for those who use Brigadier in other network (country ) than Verizon USA.
This tutorial is for Windows only. (because drivers and Debloater software)

1. Go to _*Settings *_then scroll down to _*"About phone"* _ and  then down to _*"Build number"*_. Click on the item _*7 times* _in a row. This will say _*Now you are a Developer*._
2 Open the _*"Developer Options"*_ and mark *"USB debugging"*.
3. First make sure you have installed correctly the drivers for Kyocera Brigadier and your computer sees properly the phone.
              You can install drivers from here 
4. Connect the phone and select_* Media Sync Mode*_. (now the computer must see your E6782). Cancel the installation of Verizon software.
5. Go here  to download and install _*Debloater*_. (skip warnings of your windows or antivirus) 
6. Open Debloater (your phone still connected to computer) (make sure the phone is connected before open Debloater)
7. In up left corner you have "*Read Device Packages*" - press it, (t will read the processes of your phone)
8. Check the apps (first column) or processes (second column) that you don´t want to use.
               Search for qualcomm and check _ *qcrilmsgtunnel.apk*_ alias _*com.qualcomm.qcrilmsgtunnel* _(this is what block the editing of APN)
               I checked all Amazon, Nhl, all Verizon except_ *VZWService*_ (it will mess the programmable button and every time you open the phone it will ask for program it)
9. When you finish  to mark click Apply and wait for Debloater block all services. 
10. Disconnect your phone and go to *Settings > More > Mobile Networks > Access Point Names* and you will see in right corner a plus. Click it and introduce your Network provider settings and save.
               Usually on *name *put whatever you want, on *APN *put *net *and *APN type* put *default* but you can check on provider's website for manual settings.
11. Check on mobile data, close Wi-Fi and verify if you have mobile internet.
12. Restart the phone and then go back and verify if you can edit again APN. (if not, repeat steps 6-10)

_*GOOD LUCK!*_


----------



## TCV007 (Aug 24, 2015)

vic.prophet said:


> a hint how to update the firmware, if the person did not find the previous threads

Click to collapse



Any info on the hotspot problem?


----------



## 48600005 (Sep 17, 2015)

I followed all instructions to point, but I can't make outgoing calls.. anyone know why?


----------



## 218 (Dec 13, 2015)

I did this the other day and it worked great. I entered the apn data you put in the thread but it didnt work. I looked up my at&t APN settings and when I went to enter them everything is now blocked again and I cant seem to get it blocked again. I rooted it to see if I could factory reset but Im not finding how to get into my recovery. any suggestions?


----------



## ogel2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Press home,volume down and power simultaneously when the phone is off. After "power ed by android" show up, release the button.


----------



## chado skins (Jan 5, 2016)

hey guys looking for a little help. i used the debloater in order to unlock the apn setting, but using a H2O wiresless SIM i cannot get or send MMS. data, calls and SMS work fine, only MMS doesn't work. any suggestions? best H20 customer support could do is fiddle with the apn settings to no avail...


----------



## dingsje (Jan 24, 2016)

*add prefix country number*



kuaciygenak said:


> Thanks bro, your tips helps me a lot. It solved my internet issue but now i have encounter another problem. Whenever i try to make a call the 'operator' keeps telling me 'the number you called is incomplete'. Got any solution bro?
> Thanks in advance...

Click to collapse



if you get that you need to add the world pre numer like +32 for a belgium number...

its strange somethimes it accept numbers without the prefix somethimes not


----------



## cjs669 (Jan 27, 2016)

Is there anyone from Europe who managed to get this right with both LTE and plain GSM functions(SMS and Calls) working? I live in Greece and thinking about buying a Brigadier from E-Bay.


----------



## 1arker (Jan 27, 2016)

vic.prophet said:


> 9. To download TWRP-recovery to your phone, enter the command
> fastboot boot twrp_kyocera_e6782_v004.img
> 11. Now you can update your phone by selecting the firmware restoration from backup, and specify a folder
> which it was unzipped my backup.

Click to collapse



ive tried to install this recovery but cant access it . keeps tellin me unauthorized install or something ..seems bootloader is locked can u help?


----------



## Obsy (Jan 28, 2016)

@1arker As I told you in other thread, it's supposed to boot TWRP not to flash it....
Now you have to flash boot.img again from fastboot. Search the xda or 4pda.ru forum for boot.img partitions


----------



## 1arker (Jan 28, 2016)

Obsy said:


> @1arker As I told you in other thread, it's supposed to boot TWRP not to flash it....
> Now you have to flash boot.img again from fastboot. Search the xda or 4pda.ru forum for boot.img partitions

Click to collapse



thank you very much for ur fast reply @Obsy ... ive done flashing boot.img and it is okay now ...how can i install cwm ot twrp recovery ? sorry im new to this stuff


----------



## Obsy (Jan 28, 2016)

You can't install it yet because locked bootloader...

btw: There is any chance to boot TWRP from SD card with Android Terminal command prompt?


----------



## 1arker (Jan 30, 2016)

@Obsy today i managed to get rid of annoying unrecognized sim icon , here is how i did it :
extract SystemUI.apk using root explorer you can find it at this path : 
system/priv-app ,go to /res/drawable-xhdpi/k_i_stat_sys_sim_unrecog.png
from the menu choose + new select file and rename it to the above .png name and replace it in the folder 
zip the extracted apk and change .zip to .apk and replace SystemUI.apk with the old one.... and done no more sim logo again @Obsy please put it in your thread at the first page so everyone can see it ...


----------



## 1EJX (Feb 6, 2016)

*Link to Kyocera Brigadier drivers with MSI extension*



quizler said:


> Great! Thanks so much, now data is fine.
> I an in NZ, with 2Degrees mobile.
> Phone worked for voice, but no data. (phone is version 1.102)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link to Kyocera Brigadier drivers with MSI extension http://www.kyoceramobile.com/support/drivers/


----------



## good_brick (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi.
Worked for me. Mobile data is working fine in Latvia, Europe.
Is there a way to upgrade android to 6.0? Because it originally has 4.2.

Thanks.


----------



## Obsy (Jul 11, 2016)

There is no Marshmallow for Brigadier... only Lollipop 5.1. U can update thru Verizon Software Update/Repair Assistant - Kyocera or take a look on 4pda.ru. Be careful because u can loose all the data, so make backup first. Cheers!


----------



## good_brick (Jul 12, 2016)

Obsy said:


> There is no Marshmallow for Brigadier... only Lollipop 5.1. U can update thru Verizon Software Update/Repair Assistant - Kyocera or take a look on 4pda.ru. Be careful because u can loose all the data, so make backup first. Cheers!

Click to collapse



Found this. 
lollipop-marshmallow.com/788-kyocera-brigadier 
Looks more like junk. 

Also stuck in Virtual UIM mode.
4pda.ru/forum/lofiversion/index.php?t597313-2440
Users already had this


----------



## Wattenbek (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello,
after i used the european version of the Kyocera Brigadier (Torque KC-S701) for about 2 years, i have bought a new one from the USA (mentioned to be unlocked, Verizon-branded) because of the battery that become weak now.
A Kyocera Brigadier.
I will follow the instructions from Obsy to change the apn-settings.

By reading the instruction, i found the following sentence:
"*I checked all Amazon, Nhl, all Verizon except VZWService (it will mess the programmable button and every time you open the phone it will ask for program it*)"

What does it mean with "Amazon, Nhl, all Verizon" (except the VZW)?
These are apk (or apps) that are not usefull and they can/should be deleted or blocked with DEBLOATER?

Thanks for your time to answers (i hope i got one )

Kind Regards
Heiko


----------



## Wattenbek (Jan 24, 2018)

*Debloater, deleting/blocking apk*

Hello,
i habe bought an Kyocera Brigadier.
I will change the APN-settings like shown in this Forum (Obsy's thread) with  DEBLOATER

with the debloater-software, you can remove or block different apk (or bloatware)

*Now the question:
Which "bloatware" can i delete or block without making my new smartpone a brick? (see list below)
Do i have to block or do i have to remove/delete the bloatware?*

List of Apps and mobile services on kyocera brigadier:
Application Software
Amazon Audible, Amazon Kindle, ISIS Mobile Wallet, MaxiMzr, Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync, My Infozone, My Verizon Mobile, NFL Mobile, Polaris Office, VZ Protect, Visual Voicemail, Weather, Amazon MP3, Caller Name ID, File Manager, Gallery, Google Chrome, Google Play Games, Google Settings, IMDb Movies & TV

Mobile Services
AOL Mail, Amazon Appstore, Google Drive, Google Maps, Google Now, Google Play, Google Play Books, Google Play Games, Google Play Movies, Google Play Music, Google Play Newsstand, Google Search, Amazon Audible, Google Search by Voice, Google Settings, IMDb Movies & TV, ISIS Mobile Wallet, MaxiMzr, Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync, My Infozone, My Verizon Mobile, NFL Mobile, Outlook Mobile, Amazon Kindle, Polaris Office, Slacker Radio, VZ Cloud, VZ Navigator, VZ Protect, Verizon FamilyBase, Video Call, Visual Voicemail, Weather, Yahoo! Mail, Amazon MP3, YouTube, Caller Name ID, File Manager, Gallery, Gmail, Google Chrome

Thanks for answering
Heiko


----------



## vic.prophet (Oct 12, 2018)

Obsy said:


> You can't install it yet because locked bootloader...
> 
> btw: There is any chance to boot TWRP from SD card with Android Terminal command prompt?

Click to collapse



The bootloader failed to unlock?


----------

